# Care for Flinders Scorpion



## Kate16 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Recently purchased a new scorpion a Flinders Range (Urodacus elongatus) and just after a little bit of advice on the care of him

I purchased him a week a go and put a cricket in the cage when I got home as the pet store gave him to me without a cricket, so he had obviously eaten it already. I have had a look around at different websites and on this forum and have found a lot of conflicting information on the behavior and eating habits of this scorpion. He is quite large in size, so I am in the assumption that he is a mature scorpion and not a baby any longer. Since we have had him, he hides under his log during the day but comes out at night, which makes sense and seems normal. I guess, we are a little concerned that the scorpion hasn't eaten the cricket yet. Is that normal that it would go a week without touching it at all. We also noticed at night he has been trying to climb up the glass, it looks like he is trying to get out.. Not sure what that is all about. We have desert sand in the enclosure. We were advised this would be fine for the scorpion. Also with the water, We have a water bowl in the enclosure for the scorpion at level to the sand, so he can reach it.. Each morning we have woken up and the water bowl has been empty and full of sand. The Green Scorpion website states that this species doesn't reed water, but a light spray in the corner is plenty.

If anyone has any knowledge of this behaviour with this scorpion, please can you help us... We would really like to look after him properly.

Thanks in advance


----------



## thesilverbeast (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm new to keeping them but i've been asking lots of questions like yourself. 

From what i have been told, they can go a while without eating so its normal. 

The forum on the green scorpion will be better for you, there's lots of threads in the specialised scorpion area, all you need to do is sign up there just like here and you will get some very educated people talking you through it. Thats what i did. 

But again, i asked the same things and once a week is fine.


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 1, 2008)

The green scorpion is right and a great source of info. You need to set up you enclosure properly with a fair bit of gravel on the bottom and substrate on top. Flinders rangers scorps dont drink as such, more absorb i think. Also they get most of thier fluid intake from food. The green scorpoin has a great info sheet and pics to show the proper set up. Use it, they wont last with just a water bowl


----------

